# Bild in XML per JDOM



## Tobias Köhler (22. Aug 2007)

Hallo

eigentlich sind dies 2 Fragen, wollte aber keine 2 Themen aufmachen.

Mein erstes Problem ist der Titel :wink: 
Ich erstelle mit JDOM eine XML-Datei. Diese soll einen Banner haben. Wie kann ich mit JDOM bilder in XML laden?

Das aber größere Problem ist:
Diese XML Datei soll dann per JDOM transformiert werden. Die passende XSL-Datei liegt bereits vor. Nur soll das Ausgabeformat Word sein, bzw. eine XML-Datei, sie automatisch mit Word geöffnet wird.

Ok, da gibt es auch einen Befehl für, aber bisher war es mir nur möglich, den manuell einzugeben.


```
<?mso-application progid="Word.Document"?>
```

Gibt es dafür eine Möglichkeit, per JDOM dies in die XML-Datei einzubinden?

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen :wink:


----------



## mikachu (22. Aug 2007)

also es wäre mir neu, dass man in einer xml datei noch irgendwelchen look-and-feel-schnickschnack mit reinbauen kann (banner und bilder, vll noch filme oder anderes)

xml -> datenspeicher
html -> anzeige der daten (z.b.)

du kannst höchstens den pfad der bilddatei in nen xml element speichern


----------



## Tobias Köhler (22. Aug 2007)

Ok, da hab ich mich nicht klar ausgedrückt Das meinte ich auch so. Also wie man per XML auf ein Bild verweist. Bzw dies per JDOM erreicht. Aber das ist dann wohl doch schon zu Java-spezifisch für dieses Forum, befürchte ich gerade^^


----------



## Tobias Köhler (22. Aug 2007)

nochmal ich  Hab grad was vertauscht, BIN ja im java-forum^^ ohje, ist noch zu früh


----------



## mikachu (22. Aug 2007)

> <?mso-application progid="Word.Document"?>


das erreichst du mit einer _processing instruction_. JDOM müsste sowas beim erstellen eines documents auch bereitstellen.

musst du mal weitersuchen... iss schon lange her, seit ich das gemacht habe


----------

